# brute carb bowls overflowing



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

08 brute force 650i. My carb bowls keep overflowing and draining out the overflows. Like they are shootin out gas in a steady stream. Ive taken it apart and cleaned it and also put new needle valves in it. Ive also ajusted my floats to specs. Nothings fixing it. Any ideas?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Other then having an aftermarket electric fuel pump that's putting out too much pressure, the valves are not shutting off before the fuel level gets over the overflow tubes. So, They are not either set to spec, and you must use the tube method, the floats are taking on fuel(sinking), the needles are not sealing to the seats because of a wear ring or dirt, or the needles are not having center pressure applied by the float tab. Possibly the wire retractor is mis-positioned. 

Are both carbs doing this?


----------



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes both carbs. I have the stock fuel pump, and the floats are not taking on fuel. I checked them for cracks and leaks

---------- Post added at 08:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 AM ----------

I put new needles in it, and i set the floats to specs with a guage and the manual


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Does your manual show this method for checking the float levels?


----------



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

That looks similar to it. How often is it that the floats have to be ajusted? In all my years of workin in engines ive never had to do that.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruteforcee said:


> That looks similar to it. How often is it that the floats have to be ajusted? In all my years of workin in engines ive never had to do that.


Mine came from the factory with one too high and I set it when I rejetted it for my altitude ..that was January of 2006. 4600+ miles ago and haven't touch them sense. So, not very often.


----------



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

Well tonight i siphoned gas and hooked it up to the carbs, and they still drained gas out the over flow. Both carbs are overflowing. That eliminates the fuel pump being the culprit. I also took the bowls off anf floats off and pushed the needle valves in, which stopped the gas.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

gotta be the float level, unless they aren't floating. I had the same issue on my Kodiak, I never messed with the float when I cleaned it, but kept overflowing. It doesn't take much to throw it off. A slight little bend on the tab and it was good to go.


----------



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

Doesnt it seem weird tho that both carb floats would come out of ajustment outta no where?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Is the bowl drain screws open ? It could be the wrong size needle valve - do you have the old ones to re install ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Or..did the float and the wire return get put back in correctly?


----------



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

The bowl screws are closed. I do have the old needle valves, but i dont think its the needle valves. Cuz like i said i put the needle valves in with my finger while gas was flowing and it stopped the flow. And yeah i made sure i put that little retainers on right


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

And how did you manage to get your finger in the bowls to close the needle valve while gas is flowing ? I made a gauge to measure the float height while the carb bowls are off so I did not have to use the tube measuring method, which the tube measuring is the best way, my way will work as well. I turn the carbs upright to normal position, raise the float until the needle valve seats, and take measurement from the carb bowl mount surface to float height - I believe the service manual gives the measurement and the procedure. The procedure is on page 78 chapter 3-14.


----------



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

I checked the float levels and they are good. For some reason my floats are sticking and i dont know why. Sometimes they work sometimes they dont.


----------

